# Adding the Audi Drive Select feature to the A3 - How To ?



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

This thread is created to assist A3 owners with adding the Audi Drive Select feature to non equipped A3's. I understand that not all features will work due to hardware required but the benefit of throttle response, shifting, and firmer steering sounds very appealing. The A5 crowd has figured it out so I see no reason why the A3 crowd can't do the same.

I believe these steps need to be figured out...

1. Coding Changes via VCDS (ideas ?)
2. MMI changes via MMI hidden menu (how?)
3. Adding hardware button to center console (see below). This is a euro part so I can't locate it state side. Does anyone know he S3 part number or A3 with Drive Select part number (assume it's same as S3).





Please feel free to add any information or ideas so we can accomplish this!

 :beer:


----------



## pkwspawn01 (Feb 17, 2015)

In 5F, activate channel 86 and 88 will turn the ADS MMI menu on. In 44, enter security code and flip the ADS bit will turn steering assist for ADS on. Still trying to figure out how to get the modes to appear on the MMI menu tho..


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

pkwspawn01 said:


> In 5F, activate channel 86 and 88 will turn the ADS MMI menu on. In 44, enter security code and flip the ADS bit will turn steering assist for ADS on. Still trying to figure out how to get the modes to appear on the MMI menu tho..


Awesome and I assume your talking about these changes in Vag-Com?

I also figured out the S3 switch panel part number that has the Drive Select option.. Part #8V0-925-301-K-NV6, I need to order one and try it out.

Anyone know how to get the modes on the MMI? Perhaps it's on the hidden menu?


----------



## link1305 (Jun 27, 2014)

I would be interested in this as well, sounds like it will take some tinkering in vagcom to figure it out. 

So you need to buy a whole new switch panel? I had assumed you could just get the single button...


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

link1305 said:


> I would be interested in this as well, sounds like it will take some tinkering in vagcom to figure it out.
> 
> So you need to buy a whole new switch panel? I had assumed you could just get the single button...


I'm pretty sure it's all one part. It looks like I need some radio removal tools to pull it off.

I'm gonna order one once I verify the menu can be added to the MMI.


----------



## paul51686 (Jul 30, 2010)

*Recommend a VAGCOM system??*

What kind of VAGCOM do you use to do this? May I ask what you have? I looked up some on Ebay and found this:


http://www.ebay.com/itm/EOBD-OBD-1-...1708727651&pt=Motors_Automotive_Tools&vxp=mtr


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

paul51686 said:


> What kind of VAGCOM do you use to do this? May I ask what you have? I looked up some on Ebay and found this:
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/EOBD-OBD-1-...1708727651&pt=Motors_Automotive_Tools&vxp=mtr


http://store.ross-tech.com

You need the VCDS software that is coded to the Ross tech connector.


----------



## paul51686 (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks! Just got my A3 couple weeks ago! I looked up the part number for the switch and here's the cheapest one i found:

http://audi.bernardiparts.com/Audi-Switch__8V0-925-301-K-NV6.aspx


----------



## soliton (Sep 14, 2014)

I remain very, very interested in the enabling ADS - however, does one really need to add a ADS physical switch (unless one wants to) and can one not use the MMI screen to select/change ADS modes once the VAGCOM codes are figured out?


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

soliton said:


> I remain very, very interested in the enabling ADS - however, does one really need to add a ADS physical switch (unless one wants to) and can one not use the MMI screen to select/change ADS modes once the VAGCOM codes are figured out?


Well I haven't orederd one for that reason. If I knew just plugging it up would activate ADS then I would order one but I'm worried it will be useless. I'm more concerned with getting the menu and options on the MMI.


----------



## illmatic41 (Aug 17, 2014)

pkwspawn01 said:


> In 5F, activate channel 86 and 88 will turn the ADS MMI menu on. In 44, enter security code and flip the ADS bit will turn steering assist for ADS on. Still trying to figure out how to get the modes to appear on the MMI menu tho..


Do you notice any effect on steering when coding this, other than the ADS screen in the MMI?


----------



## pkwspawn01 (Feb 17, 2015)

Yes steering feels nicer with sports mode and indeed heavier. I think "ADS installed" is under 09 central elec. byte 1 and bit 2. (I've compared the long coding with an ADS equipped A3) but even flipped the bit doesn't bring out the modes on MMi. Anyone has tried this yet?


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

Based off other models, I don't think the menu is added via VCDS. Here is a good post that describes how to get the ADS menu on the A5 MMI.. I'm not very tech savy so I haven't tried it yet.

*Hidden Menu in MMI Navi Plus (3G): *
[5F - Information Electr.] 
[Adaptation - 10] -> Channel 6 -> Change 0 to 1

Use this hidden menu at your own risk. Caution: Keep away from the "Bootloader"

http://www.audienthusiasts.com/Project_ADS.html


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

Ive been working on this on and off. So far I have been able to display ADS menu in the MMI, but with no settings to tweak. 

As far as I know, the 8V doesn't have a hidden MMI menu as other cars.

Finally, the button won't be required, it's just a "shortcut" to the ADS MMI screen. Also, ADS won't magically appear just because you installed the button


----------



## illmatic41 (Aug 17, 2014)

pkwspawn01 said:


> Yes steering feels nicer with sports mode and indeed heavier. I think "ADS installed" is under 09 central elec. byte 1 and bit 2. (I've compared the long coding with an ADS equipped A3) but even flipped the bit doesn't bring out the modes on MMi. Anyone has tried this yet?


Thanks for assist on this. Okay, I've tried your instructions from the previous post in this thread...just to clarify, when you say flip the ADS bit, is that the 7 bit? I did that and then went into the Characteristic Curve Steering Assist and activated "Dynamic" which is sport mode correct? I get the blank ADS Menu now in Settings. I took the car for quick ride and don't know if it was just a placebo effect, but steering seems to be a bit heavier than before.


----------



## pkwspawn01 (Feb 17, 2015)

That's why we need to find out how to switch btw modes using the MMI switch. I'll post my 09 central elec. codes when I have a chance.


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

Did you set all 4 channels?


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

I ran across this part...

Retrofitting Audi Drive Select? 

https://shops.audi.com/en_GB/web/zubehoer/p/retrofitting-audi-drive-select-8v0063765a-10


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

FLtrooper said:


> I ran across this part...
> 
> Retrofitting Audi Drive Select?
> 
> https://shops.audi.com/en_GB/web/zubehoer/p/retrofitting-audi-drive-select-8v0063765a-10


I'd love a picture.. I'm really curious if they actually sell S3s overseas with no drive select? At least that part # is available at a bunch of importers already (including ECS).


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

araemo said:


> I'd love a picture.. I'm really curious if they actually sell S3s overseas with no drive select? At least that part # is available at a bunch of importers already (including ECS).


I assume its for non-sport A3 quattros. I'm curious what it exactly is?


----------



## pjvander (Dec 26, 2014)

Has any one had luck yet with ADS via MMI?


----------



## nison_li (Jun 8, 2008)

pjvander said:


> Has any one had luck yet with ADS via MMI?


https://shops.audi.com/en_GB/web/zubehoer/p/retrofitting-audi-drive-select-8v0063765a-10


----------



## pjvander (Dec 26, 2014)

nison_li said:


> https://shops.audi.com/en_GB/web/zubehoer/p/retrofitting-audi-drive-select-8v0063765a-10


Saw this; does this actually work? Can be ordered in US? I sent the link to my local service advisor to see if it was possible to order, but still awaiting a reply.

No way to do with VCDS/VAG-COM, such as with the Q5?


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

It can be done through VCDS, you will have to change settings in basically all affected modules plus the CAN gateway and 5F Information electronics. There are a bunch of bits to change, as well as adaptation channels. I gave up because my car is very basic. I just changed what I didn't like permanently and was satisfied.


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

This is a basic function for a standard A3 as it only adjusts the transmission into S mode and adjusts the weighted feel of the steering. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

germanrox said:


> This is a basic function for a standard A3 as it only adjusts the transmission into S mode and adjusts the weighted feel of the steering.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly, my car is a manual so the only read change I could carry out was the steering weight. I set it to dynamic using VCDS and gave up on getting ADS to work. I would have nothing to play with.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

germanrox said:


> This is a basic function for a standard A3 as it only adjusts the transmission into S mode and adjusts the weighted feel of the steering.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Sean,

Can dealerships change the steering weight via VCDS/vag-com if a customer wants to set it his/her A3 without ADS to Dynamic permanently?

Thanks.


----------



## Amalfi (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi m_bolc. Are you able to detail what you changed through vcds to put the steering in dynamic mode. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

Amalfi said:


> Hi m_bolc. Are you able to detail what you changed through vcds to put the steering in dynamic mode. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Log in to the Steering assist module, security code 19249. Look for an adaptation channel called "Characteristic curve of steering assist" (or something similar) and adjust to desired level.

If you are able to find a second security access code to the module that allows you to change the "Support Power" adaptation, you would have further customization possibilities.


----------



## Amalfi (Dec 28, 2014)

Much appreciated m_bolc.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

m_bolc said:


> Log in to the Steering assist module, security code 19249. Look for an adaptation channel called "Characteristic curve of steering assist" (or something similar) and adjust to desired level.
> 
> If you are able to find a second security access code to the module that allows you to change the "Support Power" adaptation, you would have further customization possibilities.




Got this done!

I'd say it is about 30% firmer and it seems to want to go back to the central location more. It also feels more responsive and direct. Before, in Auto mode, it feels very digital, dynamic definitely feels more direct.

I love it! :heart:

That said, I walked in with low expectation, so I ended up smiling all the way when I drove back home. Hopefully, I don't set people's expectation too high.


----------



## rhoyle (Sep 17, 2015)

*Old Switches*

If any of you have replaced this switch assembly and want to get rid of the old one, please let me know. I am working on a project and could use one.


----------



## mroberte (Dec 18, 2014)

rhoyle said:


> If any of you have replaced this switch assembly and want to get rid of the old one, please let me know. I am working on a project and could use one.


I have my old one without ads switch. Pm me.

I took the plunge and ordered the retrofit kit, will take a few weeks to get to me since it has to be ordered from the factory. Will report back when installed. Hoping this works.


----------



## GTIspirit (Dec 13, 2002)

m_bolc said:


> Log in to the Steering assist module, security code 19249. Look for an adaptation channel called "Characteristic curve of steering assist" (or something similar) and adjust to desired level.
> 
> If you are able to find a second security access code to the module that allows you to change the "Support Power" adaptation, you would have further customization possibilities.


Anyone ever find the separate security access code for "Support power?" 19249 works on Mk7 Golf steering module, just isn't the correct code for "Support power."


----------



## mroberte (Dec 18, 2014)

*Got it Retrofitted and working (with help from dealer)*

So I was tinkering with the VCD cable for awhile with not much luck on enabling the ADS on this car. As far as I got was permanently enabling the firmer steering wheel and having the blank ADS screen show up on the MMI. 

I bit the bullet and bought the retrofit kit from germany and had it installed today and all is working. The kit comes with basically wires for the center console and the rest is an activation code for the VAS dealership to get working. Have the instructions up here if anyone wants to find those settings and see if it enables via VCD cable. Best part is that I'm probably the only person in the US that has efficiency mode enabled since this was never an option for us.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

mroberte said:


> So I was tinkering with the VCD cable for awhile with not much luck on enabling the ADS on this car. As far as I got was permanently enabling the firmer steering wheel and having the blank ADS screen show up on the MMI.
> 
> I bit the bullet and bought the retrofit kit from germany and had it installed today and all is working. The kit comes with basically wires for the center console and the rest is an activation code for the VAS dealership to get working. Have the instructions up here if anyone wants to find those settings and see if it enables via VCD cable. Best part is that I'm probably the only person in the US that has efficiency mode enabled since this was never an option for us.


Thanks for the info.

When one changes the transmission to sport mode, does it change any of the drive select settings (would it change the engine/transmission or steering settings)?


----------



## mroberte (Dec 18, 2014)

Changes everything to dynamic mode which is "S" mode for the transmission and the steering heavier - if equipped, the suspension firmer. In individual mode, you can select the settings for each "device" it controls.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

mroberte said:


> Changes everything to dynamic mode which is "S" mode for the transmission and the steering heavier - if equipped, the suspension firmer. In individual mode, you can select the settings for each "device" it controls.


Thanks, but I meant the following:

With everything set to Dynamic in Drive Select, when one changes from D to S mode (and maybe back from S to D mode) through the gear shifter, does that action affect any of the Drive Select settings?


----------



## mroberte (Dec 18, 2014)

I'll check tomorrow, but when in Dynamic mode, the transmission is already in sport mode so I guess pushing the gear shifter wouldn't change anything. I'll confirm tomorrow.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

mroberte said:


> I'll check tomorrow, but when in Dynamic mode, the transmission is already in sport mode so I guess pushing the gear shifter wouldn't change anything. I'll confirm tomorrow.


Cool, thanks.


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

Really cool seeing where this thread has gone! Great work!!


----------



## mroberte (Dec 18, 2014)

VWNCC said:


> Cool, thanks.


So when in dynamic mode, and you press on the shifter, the car just goes from S to D. So it seems the car will just go back to normal drive mode and keep the steering wheel a little firmer.


----------



## flimay2k (Nov 9, 2015)

I am trying to remove the center switches and got stuck, anybody knows how to do that?


----------



## mroberte (Dec 18, 2014)

can find the response here for anyone looking in the future. Hope this helps!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2016)

Has someone managed to activate drive select on Audi a3 8V? I've found something interesting on a Russian site auto-retrofit.ru that socalled SRT Can Connect would be able to activate this function.
I've already sent several emails to the seller but I still haven't received an answer.


----------

